# Show me your art!! \(>o<)ﾉ✧*。



## Ramiel0912 (May 2, 2022)

Hey guysss, i just joined yesterday and i wanted to make a post inviting other new artists (and old ones too) to share their talent! Id love to know what yall are working on ^^
Here is one of my latest characters, im still learning about digital art, but im pretty proud of myself hehe. Any advice is welcome!!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 2, 2022)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/show-me-your-art.1649544/


----------



## sushy (May 3, 2022)

Welcome! Here is my most recent artwork!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 3, 2022)

The Death of Duty by biscuitsboy532
					

So. This was meant to be the first of a three-panel comic. But I finished this and felt it was so good that It'd be kinda hard to p ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



My most recent piece. My best too.


----------



## Ramiel0912 (May 3, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> The Death of Duty by biscuitsboy532
> 
> 
> So. This was meant to be the first of a three-panel comic. But I finished this and felt it was so good that It'd be kinda hard to p ...
> ...


love the atmosphere :0


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 3, 2022)

Ramiel0912 said:


> love the atmosphere :0


Thanks!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 3, 2022)

I have just gotten back into drawing digital art with my phone, after stopping for half a year.


----------



## Kope (May 5, 2022)

I'm still learning, but here's something I did.


----------



## Ramiel0912 (May 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 131589
> View attachment 131590
> I'm still learning, but here's something I did.


love how you used the tail to show depth! ^^


----------



## Kope (May 5, 2022)

Ramiel0912 said:


> love how you used the tail to show depth! ^^


Thanks it just sorta happened lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 5, 2022)

@Ramiel0912 Does Edo Period Japanese painting appeal to you by any chance?


----------



## Ramiel0912 (May 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Ramiel0912 Does Edo Period Japanese painting appeal to you by any chance?


Yes!! I dont know much about it but i do follow a few printmakers ( ◜‿◝ )


----------



## Robinik (May 10, 2022)

Some work in progress screenshots!


----------



## Harrytherabbit (May 20, 2022)

Twitter: @HarryBHolden


----------



## Kope (May 20, 2022)

Harrytherabbit said:


> Twitter: @HarryBHolden


This stuff is classic awesome work here lol


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 21, 2022)

here you go some holiday stuffs


----------



## Sm0keyxxx (Jul 16, 2022)

Ramiel0912 said:


> Hey guysss, i just joined yesterday and i wanted to make a post inviting other new artists (and old ones too) to share their talent! Id love to know what yall are working on ^^
> Here is one of my latest characters, im still learning about digital art, but im pretty proud of myself hehe. Any advice is welcome!!
> 
> View attachment 131477


Face looks great!


----------



## Akima (Jul 16, 2022)

Wanna see my commissions or original artwork


----------



## Akima (Jul 16, 2022)

I'ma show commissions


----------



## Sm0keyxxx (Jul 16, 2022)

Here's my stuff:


----------



## Akima (Jul 16, 2022)

Here


----------



## Akima (Jul 16, 2022)

And original artwork


----------



## Erhena (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello! There is my last complet artwork


----------



## Ramiel0912 (Aug 11, 2022)

Erhena said:


> Hello! There is my last complet artwork View attachment 136913


I love it! There are so many little details in their designs ^^


----------



## SpaceKowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Hello Im a bit new to this site! Heres a character im planning on playing in a dnd campaign soon!


----------



## TropicalMangoes (Sep 5, 2022)

Just a lil glamor shot of a commission I finished not too long ago ^^









						Userpage of TropicalMangoes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Heyoo, Mango here! Starting out fresh and ready to go! . . I'm a 2D artist and gamer and currently spend my time indulging both of  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## FloppyPony (Sep 21, 2022)

Heres some recent art of mine. I hope you like it.


----------



## lionclaw (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 27, 2022)

Drew this as requested by my mother, who just had knee surgery.









						Angel kitty cat by bluesky.love
					

Drew this as requested by my mother, who just had knee surgery.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## DireAltis (Oct 28, 2022)

My first and my most recent piece. Theres about 8 months difference between the 2

Most recent ones actual page:








						Introduction on Arrival by DireAltis
					

Name: Graus. Species: Bull-orc. . Scene: Graus introduces himself to the locals on arrival, as he hunts for his objective.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 29, 2022)

Just finished this one today!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## xdontyoufakeit (Nov 1, 2022)

Hey there! This is the latest piece I've done.
I work with watercolors and ink


----------



## SystemSearcher (Nov 7, 2022)

Some stuff I've been making for a WIP fanfic of mine, one that's been a long burner and yet I still can't get it out of a "tons of notes" stage >> At least it inspired me to make some cool stuff.


Spoiler


----------



## PandoranMama (Nov 11, 2022)

Some of my most recent stuff, and here's my FA page~


Spoiler: Art


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 11, 2022)

i made this for another year's 11/11, I don't have time to make one for this year


----------



## CaraKittenArt (Nov 12, 2022)

This is my Baby ; w; I love her so much


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Nov 18, 2022)

recent stuffs from last month


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 18, 2022)

I think this is my most recent.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Appius (Nov 21, 2022)

Here are some of my recent ones ^w^


----------



## HyperPolka (Nov 21, 2022)

just the biggest floof I did last week :3


----------



## neriirazor (Dec 1, 2022)

heres some of my art >///<


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 1, 2022)

HyperPolka said:


> just the biggest floof I did last week :3


Don't know why, but getting Sesshomaru vibes from this one.


----------



## HyperPolka (Dec 3, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> Don't know why, but getting Sesshomaru vibes from this one.


maybe the colors and the fluff factor? I mean, Sesshomaru is (kind of) a fluff boi too xD but it wasn't intentional (which is cool, actually!!)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Vinfang (Dec 19, 2022)

Posca markers rocks.


----------



## Lupurin (Dec 19, 2022)

YCH | Finished version example by lupurin
					

Painted version of my YCH ૮꒰ ˶• ༝ •˶꒱ა ♡




					www.furaffinity.net


----------

